# Rod building starter kit



## Rolexx (Apr 20, 2013)

Looking to get into rod building and wondering if anyone can point me in a good direction on what tools/equipment I would need to do so. Any good starter kits that are worth getting or buying it all seperate. Not looking to spend to much money on it. Try my hand at it and if it's something I like then I'll buy better equipment if needed. Thanks


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

Easy to make a hand wrapping stand... took me a few hours and about $10. Mudhole has a good supply kit & starter kit... as well as rod kits. You're probably looking at somewhere in the neighborhood of $125 to start up and build your first rod. Or at least that was my experience. I enjoyed it and since then have customized a gaff and a rod for a buddy. Bout to start on my 2nd... damn, I'm addicted...


----------



## bwendel07 (Sep 30, 2007)

You dont need much. My first rod was wrapped with a cardboard box with notches cutout of it and a pencil stuck through a side to hold the thread. I sat and turned by hand until it completely cramped up and then spun it for hours while the epoxy dried. You don't NEED anything more than that. However the more money you want to spend the easier and faster it will go. If you give me your budget I will let you know where I feel the money will be smarter spent for EQ. And what type of things that you can build yourself or scavenge other stuff for. You dont need to spend much especially if you are just doing a few rods for yourself. Now if you want to go commercial that is a different ball game. If you havent built many rods and do not know how far you will take it then I would not invest anything in to a lathe yet. Spinning rods by hand in the beginning teaches you a lot about control before you get to sophisticated. PM or Call me anytime and I can talk to you about any individual pieces of EQ and I can give you ideas of how to build them yourself and save some money.


----------

